

Mathematician Claims Proof of Connection between Prime Numbers - doc4t
http://news.yahoo.com/mathematician-claims-proof-connection-between-prime-numbers-131737044.html

======
doc4t
Relevant discussion at mathoverflow.net
[http://mathoverflow.net/questions/106560/philosophy-
behind-m...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/106560/philosophy-behind-
mochizukis-work-on-the-abc-conjecture)

